# [Usertest] Gigabyte 3D Galaxy II



## rabensang (16. Februar 2009)

*Gigabyte 3D Galaxy II




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


Das Testmuster zu diesem Produkt wurde mir freundlicherweise von Gigabyte zur Verfügung gestellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Einleitung:

*​   Der taiwanesische Hersteller vermarktet nicht nur sehr gute Mainboards und Grafikkarten, sondern auch PC Zubehör, Notebooks und allerlei andere Sachen rund ums Thema PC. Einen Überblick kann man sich auf der aktuellen Website verschaffen:

GIGABYTE - Upgrade Your Life​ 

  Die 3D Galaxy II wurde 2006 als Einsteiger-Wakü oder Fertig-Wakü auf den Markt gebracht und soll folglich auch nicht als High-End-Wakü angesehen werden. Als eigentliche CPU-Kühlung gedacht, kann mit einigem optionalen Zubehör auch Grafikkarte und Chipsatz unter Wasser gesetzt werden. 

  Ich möchte mit meinem Test zeigen, dass dieses Produkt immer noch vor einer sehr guten Luftkühlung liegt und das Klischee einer Fertig-Wakü keinesfalls vertritt.





*Technische Daten:
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 




*Verpackung / Lieferumfang:*
 
  Gigabyte steckt das Produkt in eine extrem auffällige Verpackung. Das leuchtende Orange vermittelt das Gefühl, ein Kinderspielzeug in der Hand zu halten. Ein großes Sichtfenster in der Front zeigt die vorhandenen Komponenten. Die Packung weist eine Vielzahl von  Informationen auf und überflutet den Interessenten mit allerlei wissenswerten. Auf jeder Seite des Kartons sind Bilder der Kühlung und das Logo der Galaxy II zu finden. Zusätzlich stehen auf der Rückseite die Spezifikationen, Merkmale und Features in 9 verschiedenen Sprachen und zeigen so einen detailierten Überblick über das Produkt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 

  Der Hersteller packt einiges an Zubehör in den Karton. Die eigentlichen Komponenten bestehen aus CPU-Kühler, Radiator, Tank mit integrierter Pumpe, Schlauch, Kühlmittel, detailierter Bedienungsanleitung  und zwei 4-Wege-Verteilerventile. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​

Zusätzlich liegen noch Befestigungsmaterialien für CPU Kühler, Pumpe, Schlauch und einige andere nützliche Sachen beibei.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





​Hier eine detailierte Zubehör-Liste:

      - Radiator mit vormontiertem 120mm Lüfter 
- Pumpe mit Ausgleichsbehälter- Mosfet-Lüftkühler
- CPU Kühlblock 
- Zwei 4-Wege Verteilerventile 
- Schlauch (1/2 Zoll)
- 8 Schlauchklemmen 
- diverse Schrauben 
- LGA775 Befestigung (Backplate, Kühlerrahmen, Federschrauben)
- AM2 Befestigung (Klammer, Kühlerrahmen)
  - Lüftergeschwinigkeitssteuerungsbox
  - Slotblende mit Steuer-Poti
  - Radiatorhalterung für die Netzteilbohrungen
  - Stromkabel der Pumpe
  - Y-3-Pin Lüfterkabel
  - Stromkabel der Lüftersteuerungsbox
  - 8 selbstklebende Passivkühler
  - 2 Knickschutzfedern für den Schlauch
  - 4 Kabelbinder
  - Wärmeleitpaste
  - Kühlflüssigkeit
  - 2 Klettbänder (zur Pumpenbefestigung)
  - Montageanleitung und Schnellinstallationsanleitung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 




*Details Verarbeitung:
* 
  Alle mitgelieferten Komponenten machen einen sehr hochwertigen Eindruck und lassen keine Qualitätsmängel erkennen. 

  Der CPU-Kühler besteht komplett aus Kupfer und ist mit einem Plexiglasdeckel verschlossen. Um die Wärmeableitung zu verbessern, ragen kleine Kupferstifte aus dem Inneren.  Der Boden des Kühlers ist zwar plan aber nicht poliert. Die Schlauchanschlüsse sind etwas zu seitlich geraten und direkt in den Deckel eingegossen. Bei der Schlauchwahl wird man daher etwas eingeschränkt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





​   Zusätzlich kann man den beigelegten, beleuchteten Lüfter auf den Kühler aufsetzen und damit die umliegenden Komponenten auf dem Mainboard mit Luft versorgen. Der 80mm-Fan dreht mit maximal 2000rpm bei 19dBa. Subjektiv betrachtet, werkelt der Lüfter relativ geräuscharm.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


  Der Single-Radiator wird durch eine blaue Abdeckung verhüllt und ist komplett aus Aluminium gefertigt.  Ein blau beleuchteter 120mm Lüfter ist saugend darauf verbaut und soll den Hecklüfter im Gehäuse unterstützen. Größer als normale Radiatoren, ist der von Gigabyte, mit 125x197x64mm, auch nicht und lässt sich daher einzeln ohne Abdeckung im passenden Gehäuse verstauen.  Der 120mm Lüfter sorgt mit maximal 2800rpm für ordentlich Durchzug, jedoch mit 39dBa auch für extreme Lautstärke. Bis 1800rpm bewegt er sich noch im leisen Rahmen und ab den minimal erreichbaren 1200rpm, kommt fast kein Laut aus dem Gehäuse. Einstellen lässt sich die Drehzahl mit Hilfe der Lüftersteuerung, die in einem freien Slotplatz untergebracht werden kann.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


  Gigabyte liefert eine Pumpe mit integriertem Ausgleichsbehälter und einigen technischen Besonderheiten mit. Die Förderleistung wird mit 400l/h angegeben  und einer Lebensdauer von 70000h (MTBF), dank Keramiklagerung. Pumpe und Ausgleichsbehälter in einem Stück zu vereinen, kann für die jeweiligen Ansprüche von Vor- oder Nachteil sein. Hat man nicht viel Platz im Gehäuse, könnte man Pumpe oder AGB in den freien 5,25“- bzw. 3,5“-Schächten unterbringen. Jedoch ist die Pumpe mit AGB so designt, dass sie in fast jedem Midi- und Bigtower Platz finden wird. Technisch überzeugt sie auf ganzer Linie, durch integrierten Wasserstands- und Temperaturwarner. Wird zu wenig Wasser im System gemessen oder ist die Wassertemperatur zu hoch, schaltet sich das System ab. Es gibt jedoch keine Angaben ab welcher Temperatur die Notabschaltung einsetzt. Am Boden der Pumpe befindet sich etwas Schaumstoff zur Entkopplung und Gewinde zur Befestigung mit Schrauben. Ausgeglichen wird der Wasserkreislauf durch den Tank, der 220ml erfassen kann. Der Kunststoff leuchtet wie einige andere Komponenten, unter UV-Licht blau und das Innere verfügt über eine dezente Beleuchtung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


  Der beiliegende 1/2“-Schlauch unterstützt einen starken Wasserdurchfluss, lässt sich durch seine Dicke und Stabilität gut und in engen Radien verlegen und neigt dabei nicht zum Knicken. Ebenso wie der AGB, leuchtet  er unter  UV-Licht. Zusätzlich liegen für enge Biegungen zwei Knickschutzfedern bei. Klemmen dichten den Schlauch an den jeweiligen Anschlüssen ab und sind in ausreichender Stückzahl vorhanden. Ungeachtet dessen, entspricht das Format nicht dem Standard einer normalen Wasserkühlung. 


  Durch die zwei mitgelieferten 4-Wege Verteilerventile lässt sich die Galaxy II mit Chipsatz- oder Grafikkartenkühlern erweitern. Durch die 1/4“ Anschlüsse kann man konventionelle Wakü Komponenten verwenden - jedoch nur von Gigabyte zertifizierte. Ob der Single Radiator die nötige Leistung besitzt, hängt vom jeweiligen System ab und muss von jedem selbst entschieden werden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 




*Montage:
* 
  Zuvor hatte ich noch keinerlei eigene Erfahrung in Sachen Wasserkühlung. Durch die detailierte und bebilderte Anleitung war der Einbau sehr einfach durchzuführen. 

  Um die komplette 3D Galaxy II in mein Gehäuse zu verstauen, war ein Umbau des Radiators nötig.  Dieser soll normalerweise durch die beiliegende Befestigung an den zwei unteren Löchern des Netzteils und genau im Luftzug des Hecklüfters angebracht werden. 

Die  Abdeckung wurde entfernt und der Lüfter  gedreht, damit die warme Luft nicht ins Gehäuse gesaugt, sondern kalte durch den Radiator nach außen geblasen wird. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


  Nach der Vorbereitung der einzelnen Teile wurde das Mainboard ausgebaut, um die Backplate des Kühlers zu befestigen. Dieser lässt sich, dank der ordentlichen Schrauben, einfach montieren. Weiterhin vereinfacht ein Klebestreifen auf der Backplate die Positionierung und  Befestigung. Je nach dem, an welcher Stelle im Gehäuse, die Pumpe und der Radiator positioniert sind,  sollte man die Richtung der Schlauchstutzen des Kühlers bestimmen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​Der Radiator wird in einem Cosmos 1000 an den Deckel geschraubt und die Pumpe hinter den Festplattenschächten mit Hilfe der Klettbänder befestigt. Nach der Positionierung werden alle Komponenten miteinander verschlaucht und durch die Klemmen dicht verschlossen. Die Montage und Demontage des Schlauchs geht sehr einfach von der Hand. Durch eine leicht drehende und drückende Bewegung rutscht er sehr gut, aber auch straff auf die Anschlüsse. Danach folgen der Einbau der Lüftersteuerung, der Abschaltautomatik und die Stromversorgung der Pumpe. Der Power Switcher vom Gehäuse wird an die Abschaltautomatik der Pumpe gekoppelt und dann mit dem Mainboard verbunden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​
Optional kann der Mosfet-Kühler auf den CPU-Block aufgesetzt werden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


  Nach der Installation der 3D Galaxy II wird der AGB befüllt.  Dies geschieht über das sehr groß dimensionierte Einfüllloch im Deckel. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





​ 
*Betrieb:
* 
  Beim Einschalten füllt sich das System mit Gigabytes Kühlflüssigkeit. Ist der AGB leer gesaugt, darf  wieder nachgefüllt werden. Der Vorgang muss solange wiederholt werden, bis der Wasserkreislauf und der AGB voll sind. Von den 600ml, der mitgelieferten Flüssigkeit, bleiben ca. 100ml übrig. Also würden 280ml direkt im System und 220m ml im AGB Platz finden, je nach gewählter Schlauchlänge und Zusatzkomponenten.

  Der gesamte Kühlkreislauf erstrahlt in der markanten Gigabyte-Farbe. Beide Lüfter sind blau beleuchtet und der AGB erscheint ebenfalls in diesem Licht. Zusätzlich sind Schlauch und AGB UV empfindlich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​

  Bei geschlossenem Gehäuse ist so gut wie nichts von Pumpe und Lüftern zu hören. Sobald der Radiator-Lüfter über 1800rpm dreht und sich den 2800rpm nähert, hat sich die Ruhe in Kühlleistung umgewandelt. Mit straffen 39dBa dröhnt das Teil nur so vor sich hin.  Im Test erreichte ich sogar 2800rpm. Doch bei mittlerem OC reichen schon 1800rpm um fast genau so gut zu kühlen.

  Getestet wurde wieder im Cosmos 1000 mit Q6600. Verschiedene Spannungen und Taktraten zeigen die Leistungsfähigkeit der 3D Galaxy II. Als Vergleich dient ein Zerotherm Zen FZ120 Luftkühler.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

  Bei 1,46V liegt Gigabyte´s  Wakü maximal 9°C vor einer sehr guten Luftkühlung.  





Fazit:

  Vor 3 Jahren bietete Gigabyte, mit der 3D Galaxy II, eine gute Einsteiger-Wasserkühlung  mit Erweiterungsmöglichkeiten an.  Zubehör-Paket, Verarbeitung, Montage, Warnsysteme und Optik machen das Stück, heute noch,  empfehlenswert. Moderne Luftkühlungen sind etwas unterlegen und Lauter.  Zwei weitere Kritikpunkte bleiben, dass Format des Schlauches bzw. der Anschlüsse und die Lautstärke des Radiator-Lüfters bei voller Drehzahl. 

  Im Ganzen bietet die, schon etwas ältere, Kühllösung von Gigabyte immer noch gute Performance und liegt weiterhin  vor einer sehr guten Luftkühlung. Bei niedriger Drehzahl kühlt die 3D Galaxy II gleich gut wie der Zerotherm Zen FZ120 bei voller Leistung.  Im hohen Drehzahlbereich ist die Wakü, für heutige Verhältnisse etwas laut.

  Eine Überlegung seitens Gigabyte wäre es wert, eine Neuauflage mit Dual- oder Triple-Radiator und Unterstützung neuer Sockel und Prozessoren auf den Markt zu bringen. 

  Die 3D Galaxy II ist für ca. 110€ bei verschiedenen Online-Händlern verfügbar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
------------------------------------

Vielen Dank nochmals an Gigabyte, für die unkomplizierte Bereitstellung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## rabensang (16. Februar 2009)

Bilder1


----------



## rabensang (16. Februar 2009)

Bilder2


----------



## rabensang (16. Februar 2009)

Bilder3


----------



## rabensang (16. Februar 2009)

Bilder4


----------



## nemetona (16. Februar 2009)

Na da bin ich mal neugierig 

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## klefreak (16. Februar 2009)

Ist ja ein ganz nettes Teil aber irgendwie wirkt mir das zu sehr nach Plastik ?

mfg KLemens


----------



## bundymania (16. Februar 2009)

Die Pumpe sieht aus wie ne 80er Jahre Munddusche und dem kleinen Alu Radi dürfte bei halbwegs aktuellen CPU´s schnell die Puste ausgehen 

110 € ? 20-30 € drauf legen und man bekommt deutlich besseres "geboten"

Geräusch: 19-39 dba steht beim Radiator (Lüfter) - klasse  Sinn einer Wakü verfehlt.

Ich kann dem Set nix abgewinnen, erinnert zu sehr an den TT Krempel.


----------



## rabensang (16. Februar 2009)

Ich arbeite noch am Aufbau. Moment:


----------



## 1337_alpha (16. Februar 2009)

Sieht aus wie ne kitschige und total veraltete Wasserkühlung


----------



## bundymania (16. Februar 2009)

jedenfalls...trotzdem danke für deine Mühe und den Test rabensang - interessant zu lesen ist es allemal, auch wenn es für die überwiegende Mehrheit der hier mitlesenden User wohl nicht in Frage kommen wird.


----------



## rabensang (16. Februar 2009)

So fertig


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Februar 2009)

@rabensang: Hast du für die Lautstärke der Pumpe einen besseren Vergleich, als einen "kaum rauszuhörenden" 1800rpm Lüfter? Die meisten Leute mit Wakü interesse würden bei letzterem nämlich schreiend davonrennen.

P.S.:
Und füg bei den Erweiterungsmöglichkeiten bitte den Hinweis ein, dass die parallele Einbindung mit den Verteilerventilen Kühler mit genau abgestimmten Durchflusswiederstand erfordert - also nur Gigabyte-Produkte.
Nicht das jemand falsche Vorstellungen bekommt.


----------



## rabensang (16. Februar 2009)

Wenn man die Pumpe entkoppelt, hört man sie fast gar nichts aus dem Gehäuse. Sie ist sehr leise. Hätte ich die nötigen Messinstrumente, könnte ich das besser umschreiben. Wenn man sie direkt irgenwo hinstellt oder irgenwo ranlehnt, hört man die Vibrationen. Die Pumpe war mit abstand das leiseste im System.

PS: Hab ichs so richtig eingebunden(direkt überm Bild Der Verteiler)


----------



## Sh33p82 (16. Februar 2009)

War mal interessant zu lesen!!! Aber ein "guter" und günstiger Einstieg ist es meiner Meinung nach nicht!!


----------



## rabensang (16. Februar 2009)

Danke das sich einige überhaupt dafür interessieren. Ich würde sie trotzdem als besseren Einstig bezeichen, als die Thermaltake Produkte.


----------



## Amigo (16. Februar 2009)

Fand den Test auch nett zu lesen, schöne kleine Grafik. 
Scheint doch ganz anständig zu sein, aber fürs selbe Geld kühlt eine Big Water bestimmt besser denk ich? 

Aber die Gigabyte sieht geiler aus! 

Und die Notabschaltung ist nicht dokumentiert?


----------



## rabensang (17. Februar 2009)

Es steht nirgens ein Wert geschrieben!

Im Test konnte ich auch nicht erreichen, dass sie abschaltet.


----------



## Tias (17. Februar 2009)

Sorry, aber da kommt mir das kalte Grausen.
Ich hab spaßeshalber mal was in dieser Größenklasse zusammengestellt.
Für die verbleibenden 13,-€ kann man sich noch Aquadest, G48 und WLP kaufen.
Für 13,-€ mehr gibt´s auch einen Dualradi plus Lüfter.

http://www.abload.de/img/aufzeichnenr3jn.jpg


----------



## Joey (17. Februar 2009)

Was kostet das Ding und wo krieg ich´s ? ah k edit : Gigabyte 3D Galaxy II (GH-WIU02) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Die Tatsache das der TE sich dermaßen mühe gibt , heisst er ist vollends davon überzeugt.
Ich denk das wird meine erste Wakü  

edit : Krieg ich da noch son Teil für ne GPU ran bzw zwischen ? :O


----------



## Tias (17. Februar 2009)

Joey schrieb:


> Was kostet das Ding und wo krieg ich´s ? ah k edit : Gigabyte 3D Galaxy II (GH-WIU02) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> Die Tatsache das der TE sich dermaßen mühe gibt , heisst er ist vollends davon überzeugt.
> Ich denk das wird meine erste Wakü
> ...



Wenn Du Eier im AGB kochen willst - nur zu  Die Mühe des TE´s in allen Ehren, aber das Teil - sieht irgendwie aus wie Barbie auf WaKü - ist sein Geld nicht wert. Wenn ich schon die Nippel am Kühler seh; prädestiniert zum abbrechen. Erweiterung? Fehlanzeige. Tausch lieber den Radi aus meinem Link gegen einen Dual, damit kannst Du dein Sys um Längen besser kühlen.


----------



## rabensang (17. Februar 2009)

Die Kühleranschlüsse sind extrem robust. Die wakü bringt so wie sie bei mir im System ist gute Kühlergebnisse. Ob die zusammengestelltedas schafft, denke ich nicht, da der Lüfter langsamer dreht und der Durchfluss geringer ist. Müsste man probieren


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Februar 2009)

Joey schrieb:


> Was kostet das Ding und wo krieg ich´s ? ah k edit : Gigabyte 3D Galaxy II (GH-WIU02) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> Die Tatsache das der TE sich dermaßen mühe gibt , heisst er ist vollends davon überzeugt.
> Ich denk das wird meine erste Wakü
> ...



Der Threadersteller kennt offensichtlich keine anderen Wasserkühlungen und stellt ungewöhnlich niedrige Ansprüche an die Geräuschentwicklung - selbst wenn das nicht so wer, sollte vor größeren Anschaffungen grundsätzlich gelten: Ein einzelner Test ist nichtmal dann 100% vertrauenswürdig, wenn er von Profis kommt. Bei Privattests sollte man wenigsten 4-5 finden, die das gleiche sagen.

Erweitern kannst du das System, soweit ich das interpretiere aber nur mit Produkten von Gigabyte.


----------



## Tias (17. Februar 2009)

rabensang schrieb:


> Die Kühleranschlüsse sind extrem robust. Die wakü bringt so wie sie bei mir im System ist gute Kühlergebnisse. Ob die zusammengestelltedas schafft, denke ich nicht, da der Lüfter langsamer dreht und der Durchfluss geringer ist. Müsste man probieren



Zum einen hat der Durchfluss, gerade in dieser Leistungsklasse, nur eine geringe Auswirkung auf die Kühlleistung (mach bitte nicht den Fehler auf Herstellerangaben zu schauen, die AP700 macht garantiert mehr Druck als das Dingens da), zum anderen kommt es auf den Radi an, inwieweit langsam- oder schnelldrehende Lüfter mit der Kühlleistung skalieren (WaKü heißt, zumindest für mich, auch eine Reduzierung des Geräuschpegels). Und nochmal: Bei einem Preis für das Gigabyte Teil von 117,-€ bekommste meine Zusammenstellung auch mit einem Dual. Ergo nochmal bessere Leistung und wesentlich höherwertigere Komponenten die man auch noch erweitern kann.


----------



## rabensang (17. Februar 2009)

*@ruyven_macaran
*
Ich habe ja auch geschrieben, dass ich vorher kaum mit Waküs zu tun hatte.
Jedenfalls ist das Dingens leiser als eine Luftkühlung mit hohen Drehzahlen und kühlt dabei wesentlich besser.

@ Tias  

In dem Test wollte ich zeigen, dass das 3 jahre alte Teil immer noch was drauf hat und nicht als High-End, sondern als Fertig Wakü angesehen wird. 

Bitte nehmt das ganze nicht so extrem verbissen.....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Februar 2009)

Ich seh das auch nicht verbissen, ich will nur klarstellen, dass sich die Leute über die Möglichkeiten und Eigenschaften im klaren sind. (was z.B. bei Joey imho nicht der Fall ist)
Sicherlich kann das Ding bei Bedarf im oberen Drehzahlbereich eine Luftkühlung abhängen, man muss aber auch das P/L-Verhältniss bedenken. Das ist für dich exellent, aber andere Leute müssen schon einige € dafür blechen und wenn dann noch die Pumpe so laut ist, dass die <800rpm Silent-Pläne ins Wasser fallen, dann ist ein IFX14 eindeutig die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Fransen (17. Februar 2009)

Ein schöner Test.

Aber die Wasserkühlung gefällt mir ganz und garnicht, das P/L Verhältniss ist nicht gerade das beste...
Dabei erreicht diese nur eine minimal bessere Kühlleistung als die eines Zerotherm Nirvana, der gerade einmal um die 40€ kostet und wo möglich noch leiser ist. 

Sry. Gigabyte, so nicht.


----------



## rabensang (17. Februar 2009)

Wie gesagt Fertig Wakü ala Thermaltake..., jedoch die bessere Wahl. 

Du findest den Test etwas unglaubwürdig und anfängermäßig, stimmt´s.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Februar 2009)

Der Test an sich ist okay und man kommt so etwas (leider, leider) bei weitem nicht nur von Anfängern zu lesen.
Das Problem sind einfach mangelnde Vergleichswerte (was man dir aber nicht vorwerfen kann, wenn du ein unempfindliches Gehör hast, kannst du die Lautstärke nur schwer beurteilen und wirst auch keine z.B. Ultra-Silent-Lüfter haben, um zu vergleichen. Genausowenig besitzt du eine breite Palette an High-End-Luft- und Wasserkühlern) - man will schließlich nicht wissen, ob das Teil ~gut kühlt, sondern man will wissen, ob es besser als eine Alternative kühlt.
Im Text stehen auch alle Angaben drin, die man braucht, um deine Aussagen richtig einzuordnen (wenn du Lüfter im 1000rpm Bereich als "nicht raushörbar empfindest", dann ist das halt so - als Silent Freak muss man sich halt darüber im klaren sein, dass deine Aussagen über die Pumpe für einen selbst wenig Aussagekraft haben) und man kann dir ganz sicher nicht vorwerfen, dass drum herum noch ein ausführlicher Test steht und du nicht alle 5 Zeilen deine eigene Aussagekraft in Frage stellst 

Den Job kann man ruhig dem Leser überlassen, bzw. bei einem an Anfänger gerichteten Test trage ich halt auch mal als Kommentator was dazu bei.


----------



## Madz (18. Februar 2009)

bundymania schrieb:


> Die Pumpe sieht aus wie ne 80er Jahre Munddusche und dem kleinen Alu Radi dürfte bei halbwegs aktuellen CPU´s schnell die Puste ausgehen
> 
> 110 € ? 20-30 € drauf legen und man bekommt deutlich besseres "geboten"
> 
> ...


Mich ebenfalls... sieht sehr billig und minderwertig aus.


----------



## HESmelaugh (28. Februar 2009)

Deine Fotos sind echt klasse!

Dem Set selber kann ich absolut nichts abgewinnen, aber das war ja irgendwie klar.


----------

